# Help!! Kid stuck and I can’t pull it out!!



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Idk what to do, it’s late and idk who to call. A doe is in labor and wasn’t progressing. I went in to check and finally felt a kid I think butt first but also somewhat sideways. I have tried for over 45 min to pull the kid with Mom pushing and I can’t get it out!! Idk what else to do at this point??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're going to have to push it forward. Figure out what part you're feeling, find them tail etc


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I can’t seem to push it forward or move it at all, there doesn’t seem to be room in there!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

It feels like maybe a butt and ribs that I am feeling but can’t moved it around at all to reposition it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Put the doe’s hindquarters up on a bale or milk stand-that will dump the kids back down and give you more space. You have to get this kid turned-it can come out rear legs or front legs first.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it one kid or two?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I think just one


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Put her hind up


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Push on whatever you are feeling, towards one side so that it turns, and at the same time slide your hand down until you find a knee/hock, hook you finger in it, and pull it up over the pelvic rim. Repeat for the other side.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok went in again and finally got one let out At a time. It felt like I was breaking his legs but I think they feel ok, we will see how he does. Pulled out another boy and finally a little girl!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Job!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your good job of getting those kids out! Nothing is more scary than a malpositioned kid or 3 in the middle of the night!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You did FANTASTIC!!!!!

How are they doing now? Mom could probably use an antibiotic when you are no longer collapsed from reaction.

You should be SO PROUD of yourself!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help that late at night!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

You. Did. AWESOME!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great job! And congrats on the triplets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome work, you did very good.









I love the support you received, great work team.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

You are the GOAT SUPER HERO!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So awesome! How are the kids and Mom doing? It seems like those scary births always happen late at night or on a Sunday!


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Good job!. Definitely recommend antibiotic.


----------

